# An Introduction to Saltwater Fishing Around Myrtle Beach - Newbies Should Read!



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Been meaning to write this one for a long time...it's long but pretty detailed for what you should expect in any given trip. Hope y'all can pick up something from it. 

http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-...tion-to-fishing-saltwater-around-myrtle-beach

Let me know if you like it.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

nice report, wish i had read it befor spending 3 weeks at surfside beach.....JS


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

nice report. thanks


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Very good report. Im feeling pretty confident for my trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow be nice if every visitor had to read this first before posting!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice report that seems to sum everything up


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

fshnjoe said:


> Wow be nice if every visitor had to read this first before posting!!!!


Yes, that would be nice.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Yea gets kinda old readin same questions over & over
without people reading other post first


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well done Smooth! Very informative.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

nice article


----------

